# Exercise you brain



## Vida May (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't know about you but my brain has gotten out of shape and lazy so I have started to use Khan math to give my brain a workout.     I am struggling with 3rd-grade math.  It is such a thrill when I figure out the desired answer.  I thought I would share the link just in case you might have fun with this too.  

https://www.khanacademy.org/math/cc...p-multiplication-intro/e/equal-groups?modal=1


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 4, 2022)

Vida May said:


> I don't know about you but my brain has gotten out of shape and lazy so I have started to use Khan math to give my brain a workout.     I am struggling with 3rd-grade math.  It is such a thrill when I figure out the desired answer.  I thought I would share the link just in case you might have fun with this too.
> 
> https://www.khanacademy.org/math/cc...p-multiplication-intro/e/equal-groups?modal=1


got it too..good fun math


----------



## Chet (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up. I forgot about Kahn.


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 4, 2022)

got it too.....but nuthin fun about math imo


----------



## suds00 (Feb 5, 2022)

i can do the math but some of the directions' about where the answers go are confusing or maybe it's just me.


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 5, 2022)

I've enjoyed playing chess since being introduced to the game in my teens. I play two or three games most days against the computer. Still just a average player and loose more often than win. I like cranking the difficulty up to be challenged and get better. Nothing against math, it's great to exercise your brain, just prefer chess.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 5, 2022)

I got all the answers right, but I've never heard of skip counting...


----------



## Jace (Feb 5, 2022)

Never good in math..so, ONLY do it...WHEN *REALLY HAVE to...balance check book.*


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 5, 2022)

It was fun for a few questions until the place value blocks.   Can't do those on a screen.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 5, 2022)

Thank you for the link. I used to love what was available on the Khan academy app but then it seemed they wanted people to pay. I will try the brain exercises. I also been adding numbers in my head for the past several months...not all numbers and not all the time. My granddaughter is a math wizard. I'll update later after I take the time to do the Khan thing.


----------



## RubyK (Feb 5, 2022)

I've never heard of Kahn math. I got the first problems correct. I will try more. Thanks for the URL @Vida May.


----------



## Maywalk (Feb 5, 2022)

I prefer Scrabble, much more relaxing and it helps to keep my headlights glowing.


----------



## Vida May (Feb 7, 2022)

suds00 said:


> i can do the math but some of the directions' about where the answers go are confusing or maybe it's just me.


 Absolutely you are right.  Figuring out what is wanted is half the challenge.  I find I have to learn the technology and have to work at figuring out how to make the system work.  I feel so sorry for children who face that challenge with adults who think they are just being lazy if they don't jump through all the hoops.  It sure is not as simple as the paper and pencil math we did in school when the dinosaurs walked the earth.    But perhaps it will keep us young to learn how to do things as children must learn to do them today.


----------



## Vida May (Feb 7, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> I prefer Scrabble, much more relaxing and it helps to keep my headlights glowing.


 Oh yes, I love scrabble!  I have a couple of Scrabble computer games and I hate them because they give me terrible letter selections.  I much rather play with a friend and then I don't have to win.  The fun can be setting up my friend to win without that being obvious.  Or one of my clients had advanced Alzheimer's disease and when began he could make 4 letter words but in the end, he was making 2 letter words.  Then my challenge was giving him good places for him to make 2 letter words.  There is a lot of pleasure that comes with playing with someone, that we do not get with a computer.


----------



## Vida May (Feb 7, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> I've enjoyed playing chess since being introduced to the game in my teens. I play two or three games most days against the computer. Still just a average player and loose more often than win. I like cranking the difficulty up to be challenged and get better. Nothing against math, it's great to exercise your brain, just prefer chess.


 
I learned the basics of chess but never enough to be a good player.  That game requires a lot of strategy!   

However, I have enjoyed Triominos.  That is like Dioninos but with 3 sides.

I also love empire-building games on the computer but they don't demand as much from me as math does.  I am trying to discipline my brain for analytical thinking.  I think chess does that.


----------



## jakbird (Feb 7, 2022)

I try to keep the little gray cells active by writing.  A forum like this is the ideal setting to compose a thought, inscribe it for posterity on the computer screen, and perhaps entertain a small handful of readers with my meager offering.  Or if not to entertain, then to provoke a thoughtful rejection through incisive logic that shreds my flawed thesis with the sharp blade of considered reason.

Or a rant that relies on an unflattering comparison to a historical German leader.....


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 7, 2022)

Thank you.  This was great.  I play Wordle once a day and Wordscapes all day but I never do any math exercises.  I'll try this.


----------



## Vida May (Feb 7, 2022)

jakbird said:


> I try to keep the little gray cells active by writing.  A forum like this is the ideal setting to compose a thought, inscribe it for posterity on the computer screen, and perhaps entertain a small handful of readers with my meager offering.  Or if not to entertain, then to provoke a thoughtful rejection through incisive logic that shreds my flawed thesis with the sharp blade of considered reason.
> 
> Or a rant that relies on an unflattering comparison to a historical German leader.....


 Yes, and that is why I have turned to math.  I am too dreamy and my thoughts wander all over the place.  Some days when I read my own post, I have no idea what meant to say.  I want to be a clear thinker, not a babbling idiot.


----------



## Vida May (Feb 7, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Thank you.  This was great.  I play Wordle once a day and Wordscapes all day but I never do any math exercises.  I'll try this.


 My grandmother who was a first through third-grade teacher would say, we teach children math to teach them how to think.  Math and diagraming sentences are lessons in logic.  I think not only does that improve our reasoning and communication skills, but being logical counteracts being overly emotional.   

I remember my grandmother playing many learning games with me.


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 7, 2022)

How to you convert centimeter to meter?


----------



## Lavinia (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm hopeless with numbers...so I prefer word puzzles. I've discovered a game on google and it's so addictive....can't stop playing it!


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 7, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> How to you convert centimeter to meter?


There are 100 centimeters in a meter, so to convert centimeters to meters you divide centimeters by 100.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 8, 2022)

I use math when I'm working in my machine shop. It makes it more interesting, when you need it to make what you want to make. Mike


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 8, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> There are 100 centimeters in a meter, so to convert centimeters to meters you divide centimeters by 100.


To convert centimeter to meter, you simply take out the word centi, what's left is meter.  

That was a kid's homework answer.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 8, 2022)

There are very few things on the planet that I like LESS than math!!


----------



## Jace (Feb 8, 2022)

Butterfly said:


> There are very few things on the planet that I like LESS than math!!


Me, too.!
Only when I *really have to!*


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2022)

The Brain is much like a muscle....in that If You Don't Use It, You Lose It.  Anything that makes a person think is good.  Personally, I like to play poker.....the hundreds of mathematical  possibilities in an average hand, compared to the possible combinations the other players might have, is a Huge exercise for the brain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)

I'll have to try that.  I find Math challenging and that's a Good thing.  I've always loved it since I once had a great Math teacher.  She made us laugh a lot while learning Math.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jules (Feb 9, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> I'll have to try that.  I find Math challenging and that's a Good thing.  I've always loved it since I once had a great Math teacher.  She made us laugh a lot while learning Math.  Thanks for the link.


My teacher was the change for me too.  Grade 7 and I don’t know what he did but all of a sudden the logic turned on and I enjoyed math from then on.


----------



## Colleen (Feb 9, 2022)

I use to subscribe to Big Fish, which is a game site. They have all kinds of computer games and I bought many games over the years so hubby and I could "exercise" those little grey cells. We especially liked Mahjongg, hidden object games, match 3, etc.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 9, 2022)

suds00 said:


> i can do the math but some of the directions' about where the answers go are confusing or maybe it's just me.



Me too  ..   I  love doing math,  but I had  a time   figuring out where to put some of  those answers.  (my excuse, bad eyesight)


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 9, 2022)

For me, math is only *fun* when I'm building something. Out of wood.

I exercise my brain playing solitaire on my computer. I play a few hands every morning. I only play against the clock. The quickest I've finished a game (all 4 stacks completed) was 2 minutes, 6 seconds, but it usually takes me around 3 1/2 - 4 minutes.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 10, 2022)

suds00 said:


> i can do the math but some of the directions' about where the answers go are confusing or maybe it's just me.


You got that right...think who ever invented this might have been nipping at the bottle a bit too much...lol.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 10, 2022)

In nursing I had to use math all the time.  There were doctors who loved the apothecary system while others used the metric system when ordering dosages of  drugs.  We were constantly converting one to another in order to get the most accurate dose.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 10, 2022)

I keep up with technology as one primary source for staying sharp. I stay abreast of the latest technology, I’ve taught myself coding, and I’m always learning how to do more.

I used to do brain games, was subscribed to Lumosity for a time etc but I find that diving into technology was far more entertaining (and frustrating at times too!!) and I felt so much better that I could actually use in life and my work and with clients what I was learning.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 10, 2022)

Don M. said:


> The Brain is much like a muscle....in that If You Don't Use It, You Lose It.  Anything that makes a person think is good.  Personally, I like to play poker.....the hundreds of mathematical  possibilities in an average hand, compared to the possible combinations the other players might have, is a Huge exercise for the brain.


And if you aren't a good player, your wallet might even be a bit thinner after a session or two.  
But you probably won't have any trouble remembering that poker may not be the best for you.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 10, 2022)

I can count to 19 if I take my shoes off


----------

